
Gojko Adzic » Paying programmers: are bonuses bad and what to do about it? - alex_c
http://gojko.net/2008/08/07/paying-programmers-are-bonuses-bad-and-what-to-do-about-it/
======
gaius
_The same research shows that those companies pay people above market rates to
to reduce turnover and attract the best people, coupled with rewards that
share organizational success, but money is not the primary reason why people
work there._

I propose an experiment. Unilaterally reduce their wages to slightly below the
industry average and see how many stay. Then a rather different motivation
will emerge. It is one thing to tell an interviewer that you are an idealist
who is not motivated by hard cold cash, but the correlation between successful
companies and high wages exists for a very good reason, and it's not that the
shareholders didn't feel like so much dividend this year.

